# Monarch 10EE Tool Room LATHE - $10799 (las vegas, NV)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 9, 2019)

They're everywhere! This one comes FULLY tooled.









						Monarch 10EE Tool Room LATHE
					

Monarch 10EE Tool Room LATHE - $10799 (Rainbow sahara) © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap (google map) condition: good make / manufacturer: MONARCH model name / number: 10EE size / dimensions:...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 9, 2019)

That is on the pricey side of things.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 9, 2019)

Nutfarmer said:


> That is on the pricey side of things.



Yeah, not really in the typical hobbyists price range, certainly not mine. But there are very few machines in its class. I got to run one when I worked for Fred, a truly memorable machine. The stuff that wet dreams are made of.


----------

